# Choix d'une application



## skenza (14 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de créer une nouvelle application.
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer quels sont les avantages et/ou inconvénients de faire une application sur Ipad plutôt que sur Android et vice versa. 

merci!


----------



## Larme (14 Mai 2012)

La cible.
Les coûts.
La maîtrise du langage.


----------



## skenza (14 Mai 2012)

Pourrais tu m'apporter plus de précisions s'il te plait?


----------



## Dadaz (14 Mai 2012)

Quel est le but du dévellopement de cet appli ? Pour qui ? Pour quoi ? Quels outils as tu a ta disposition pour créer cette appli ? Quelle connaissances as tu dans le domaine ?

Tout ceci conditionnera la réponse.


----------



## skenza (14 Mai 2012)

Je fais du développement orientée objet (Java).
Je n'ai jamais fait de programmation d'application ni sur OS ni sur Android.
J'ai la possibilité d'avoir une tablette Ipad et/ou une tablette Android.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------

C'est une application destinée à des personnes alpha.


----------



## Larme (14 Mai 2012)

Android, c'est en Java.
iOS en Objective-C, ça reste de un langage objet, mais c'est un peu différent tout de même.

Le plus simple pour toi serait donc de faire de l'Android à moins que tu ne sois plus intéressé par le monde iOS.


----------



## skenza (14 Mai 2012)

Je travaille sur Mac et c'est vrai que j'aime l'univers Apple.
Après, si le développement sur iOS est vraiment plus complexe, oui je travaillerais sur Android.
Mais n'y til pas d'autres argument techniques qui pourront départager à part les compétences de programmation?

Moi j'aimerais faire une application qui me donne accès à des vidéos, (je veut créer une interface...) quelle est la meilleure solution?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h22 ----------

en fait je veux créer une interface pour accéder à des vidéos qui seront lues à travers l'application..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ??((((


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2012)

vérifie dans la charte si ton application est conforme à la charte Apple... Tout n'est pas autorisé en dev iOS... si ça l'est fonce...


----------



## skenza (15 Mai 2012)

quels sont tes arguments pour développer sur Apple Moumou92 stp?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Mai 2012)

skenza a dit:


> quels sont tes arguments pour développer sur Apple Moumou92 stp?


Franchement, si tu te posée la question, ne te lance pas...


----------



## skenza (18 Mai 2012)

c'est a dire?


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2012)

*android* c'est assez la *galere*, meme si le frontend est en faux java, leur toolkit pour l'UI c'est pire que swing, c'est *lent*, ca "lagg" (proc 1gig dual pipe) tu peux faire bien sur des traitements en c++ via JNI mais tu dois utiliser une autre NDK car google ne fourni pas une implementation complete et y a pas la moitié de ce qu'un unix-like t'offre, l'univers est assez *pauvre* et *a vomir*, pareil pour les devtools IntelliJ IDEA c'est ce qui est le moins *dégueulasse*, si tu veux commencer et apprendre a programmer sur desktop et que tu as un mac tu seras beaucoup moins frustré avec un ipad et c'est certainement plus accessible pour un kid comme toi, développer sur android c'est aimer fouiller dans la *crotte*, un exemple simple tu fais une vue, tu ne peux pas savoir ses dimensions avant que la vue soit peinte... si tu fais des uicontrols ... pour *google, les gogoles* un Rectangle n'est pas un Rectangle mais un insetEdge donc a chaque fois tu dois moveby et tu perds la width et la height ou alors tu dois la recalculer, les gas qui ont crées android sont des rigolos qui n'ont pas dépassés le stade *pipi/caca/boudin* d'un gamin de quatre ans

ANDROID C'EST DE LA MERDE SI T'ES PAS FORCE DE DEV SUR CETTE MERDE NE LE FAIT PAS CA PUE DU CUL, DEPUIS QUE J'AI COMMENCE A FAIRE DES CHOSES SERIEUSES SUR DROID J'AI JAMAIS PLUS CRITIQUE XCODE4


----------



## skenza (18 Mai 2012)

ta réponse est assez argumentée je t'en remercie


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2012)

*Achetez tous des iphones pour faire disparaitre cette merde de la surface de la terre

aideZ les gens qui developpent sur droids*

p'tain 6h21 du mat et j'ai encore vomi sur les gogoles


----------



## Larme (18 Mai 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> ANDROID C'EST DE LA MERDE SI T'ES PAS FORCE DE DEV SUR CETTE MERDE NE LE FAIT PAS CA PUE DU CUL, DEPUIS QUE J'AI COMMENCE A FAIRE DES CHOSES SERIEUSES SUR DROID J'AI JAMAIS PLUS CRITIQUE XCODE4



Quoi ? Tu ne critiques même plus XCode 4 ?


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Quoi ? Tu ne critiques même plus XCode 4 ?



c'est pour dire


----------

